# Reel Seat Lami 1502



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

I would like to know what size reel seat I need to order for a Lami 1502. I plan to use a Fuji Trigger Seat but I'm not sure which one I need. 

It's becoming obvious to me there's a learning curve to ordering the right components; I'll be glad when I get it figured out. 

Thanks,

Walt


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

i don't think they make a trigger reel seat large enough for a 1502 ...........


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

You'll need a 24 for the lami, & a 22 is the largest size they make in a trigger.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks for the info guys,

Is the reel seat size listed somewhere in the manufacturer info, or do you just measure the blank after you get it to determine seat size?

I'm sure this will be the beginning of many newbie questions; I appreciate having access to so many talented rod builders to help me get started 

Walt


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

Walt, simply measure the blank (in mm's) once you have the reel seat where you want it. You will have to make tape bushing or arbors between the reel seat and the blank, epoxy and let set.

Ron


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Iceman,

Thanks, I'm good on the bushings and epoxy method; I'm just wondering how you know which reel seat to order when you order the blank. Is this info listed somewhere (mfgr specs) or is it just a matter of ordering after you've had a chance to measure the blank. I would think the info should be available for most of the commonly used rods, but I can't find it anywhere. I'm just trying to order all the parts for future builds at one time to save on shipping. 

Thanks,

Walt


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Anyone, care to explain a little more on how to make a bushing for the reelseat and exposy and such? Thanks.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Masking tape bushing*

Teo,
I always take 1/4 inch masking tape, wrapping it around the blank till it makes the reel seat snug. Then I pull the reel seat off the tape, move a 1/4 inch up the blank and put down another wrap of masking tape. I do this the length of the reel seat. Then I spread my 5 min epoxy all over the tape and the 1/4 inch gaps, then I slide my reel seat over all this, which is a firm fit, When the 5 min epoxy dries good luck removing the reel seat


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

Walt, I have never run across any dims supplied by a manufacture for reel seat sizing. Since your talking customs on primarily tapered butt sections it would be to hard for the manufacture to determine all the different O.D. dimension to cover a wide enough scale. Good luck with your project.

Ron


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks for the tips Jeb.

Here's the result of the OM Cape Point. Let me know what you think.


----------

